# Unhappy with new job.... quit or not?



## thecurryman (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm a student who has just completed 1 year of cul school. I took a prep cook position at a pub hoping to gain some experience over summer and gain a foothold in the industry.

I was disappointed to find that most of the food was either frozen or from a can and the job actually has very little cooking involved and i feel like im not learning anything of value. I have aspriations to work in a fine dining establisment  and eventually run my own, actually cooking as opposed to reheating.

 I would quit but i feel as though i owe them some help as they gave me an opportunity and they are particularly busy with the world cup and need the help , i dont want to leave them in the lurch either.

however i cant help feeling that i should be looking for another job ... more inline with my ambitions.

Advice? Please?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait till World cup is over and find a new job. preferably ina hotel or country club...you will be much happier.


----------



## kwilkinson (May 29, 2010)

What???  Eff that!! Quit now so you can WATCH the world cup, then get a new job next month.   Just joking!

OP, I think a lot of us here understand what it is like to work in a job where you feel like you're going nowhere.  You aren't learning anything, you're losing the passion that made you want to be a cook in the first place, etc etc.  Each day gets worse in those situations.  I recently (about 3 months ago) quit a job at a very, very nice restaurant.  A two star michelin restaurant in California, actually.  Quitting there probably, literally, set my career back 2-3 years.  Everyone thinks I'm stupid to have done that, and maybe they are right.  But I was not learning what I  had hoped to learn there, and although working at that restaurant was the GOAL for a lot of cooks, for me, it was not the right place.  So I quit, but in a professional manner.  Now, I work in a restaurant that is nowhere near as famous as the last place, and I love every minute of it.  I am learning, I am doing, I am cooking.  And that is the important thing, IMO.  Is what you are doing feeding your passion?  It doesn't matter if you're at some corner pub or at the French Laundry.  If what you are doing makes you question why you wanted to become a cook, then you should not be there.  You owe it to yourself not to be there.  You owe it to your longevity in this career not to be there.

Now that I have said that, allow me to do a complete 180 and tell you the other side of the truth.  Jobs suck.  Basically, every job sucks.  That's why they pay you to do it.  Now, not every job sucks so hard that you hate your life for doing it.  But most jobs suck.  Cooking is a hard profession.  It's hot, the hours are long, it puts a strain on all your relationships, whenever you're off, everyone else is working, and whenever everyone else is partying or celebrating, you're usually at work.  Sometimes we find ourselves in less than perfect situations that we need to put up with.  I don't want to be the a**hole who tells you to suck it up, but basically, you have to suck it up.  How long have you been there?  And is t his your first job in a restaurant?  Because IMO, if you quit your first job in a restaurant after just a few months, that will look pretty bad on your resume.  You need to show potential future employers that you are the kind of guy who puts up with shit.  The guy who isn't going to do a shitty job cleaning the kitchen because it's 2 AM and you've worked 14 hours already.  You need to show them that you're the guy who puts up with what needs done.  That at 2 AM, you're still moving the ovens forward so you can clean the wall behind them.  You need to show them that you have committment.

Basically, at this point, I'm just rambling because I personally just came off a 15 hour day and am tired.  But if I were in your position, I'd stick it out with this restaurant for a little while, even if you don't like it.  And on your days off, try to stage around at some nicer places, and make some contacts.  Then, after you've been at this pub for 6 months or so, try to take the next step forward in your career.  But whatever you decide to do, you have to have to have to be professional in the way you act, especially if you quit this pub.  Don't just stop showing up.  You owe it to them to do the whole two week notice blah blah blah thing.

Anyway, ramble is over.  I'll go find a different thread to ramble in now.


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

Before you quite start looking for a new job and see if you can line something up before you quit. Something more to your liking. Your loyalty is something to be admired but the reality of the situation is that they may need you but if some thing happen to you they would hire some else in a ny min. **** Luck in what ever decission you make


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I always found it easier to find a job, when I had a job. I have cooks apply that are not working and I always wonder why. I feel, if you know anything about this business, you should be working......Chef BillyB


----------



## twoam (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with Chef BillyB you are more likely to be hired if you already have a job.

If you desired to work in a pub to really hone basic skills before entering the fine cuisine area, you should do your homework. I find that sitting out early in the morning in my town's main resturant area gives me a good idea who has what in their kitchen. From this one can usually figure out who is serving more frozen than fresh food. The other research tactic is find line cooks from other restaurants. Any one of them could tell you which places you don't want to work at, especially if you find one who has worked at several. Most importantly go and eat at the restaurant before applying, if you don't like the food you won't like working there.


----------



## thecurryman (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks for all the advice guys ... im looking for another job as i found that they are going to cut my hours significantly so i figure i can pick up some shifts at a nicer place.


----------

